# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Μπαταρία Makita προβλημα

## alexandrosh

καλησπέρα σε ολους 
εχω 3 μπαταρίες makita BL1830 18,8v 3.0Ah
άνοιξα μια και είδα ότι φοράει 10 μπαταρίες 18650 
έκανα μια παραγγελία 10 καινούριες της άλλαξα και μου βγάζει πάλι βλάβη ο φορτιστής. ενω οι μπαταρίες εχουν κανονικά τάση 
από ότι με είπαν οτι η πλακέτα μέσα που έχουν κρατάει την βλάβη και στην αντιπροσωπεία αν την βάλουν σε δικό τους διαγνωστικό δείχνουν και πόσες φορές φορτίστηκε και αν ήταν σωστή η φόρτιση 
έχει κανένας κατα νου τι παίζει; 
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## sofosal

> καλησπέρα σε ολους 
> εχω 3 μπαταρίες makita BL1830 18,8v 3.0Ah
> άνοιξα μια και είδα ότι φοράει 10 μπαταρίες 18650 
> έκανα μια παραγγελία 10 καινούριες της άλλαξα και μου βγάζει πάλι βλάβη ο φορτιστής. ενω οι μπαταρίες εχουν κανονικά τάση 
> από ότι με είπαν οτι η πλακέτα μέσα που έχουν κρατάει την βλάβη και στην αντιπροσωπεία αν την βάλουν σε δικό τους διαγνωστικό δείχνουν και πόσες φορές φορτίστηκε και αν ήταν σωστή η φόρτιση 
> έχει κανένας κατα νου τι παίζει; 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ


...κάποιο τσιπ στην πλακέτα διαθέτει μνήμη, και είναι προγραμματισμένο να κόβει μια εντολή...
...βάλε καθαρές φωτο από την πλακέτα, να φαίνεται πιο τσιπ είναι, να βρούμε το datasheet, και να δούμε πως του γίνεται το reset...

----------


## p270

αν οι μπαταρίες ειναι από ebay παίζει να ειναι μαϊμού παίζει πολύ τέτοιο πράγμα ειδικά σε αυτόν τον τυπο

----------


## JOUN

Αλεξανδρε ειναι μια πονεμενη ιστορια αυτες οι μπαταριες..Πριν κανεις καντι επρεπε πρωτα να ρωτησεις εδω για να μην κανεις τζαμπα εξοδα.
Ο φορτιστης σου αναβει εναλαξ το πρασινο και το κοκκινο,σωστα;Αν ναι εχει κλειδωσει η πλακετα της μπαταριας και δεν προκειται να φορτισει οτι και να κανεις..
Εχουν ενα λαθος στην σχεδιαση οι μπαταριες( η πλακετα σωστοτερα) και αν πεσει πολυ η ταση της πρωτης διαδας των   στοιχειων μπλοκαρει και δεν στρωνει με τιποτα..
Κατα τα αλλα αν ξερεις μερικα βασικα πραγματα απο μπαταριες λιθιου, μπορεις με ενα φορτιστη με περιορισμο ρευματος να δωσεις ταση στις εξωτερικες επαφες της μπαταριας και να φορτισει μια χαρα.
Με λιγα λογια σου λεω οτι ο δικος τους φορτιστης δεν φορτιζει με τιποτα τις κλειδωμενες μπαταριες.

@sofosal:Παλιοτερα ειχα φαει το ιντερνετ για κατι τετοιο και δεν βρηκα ακρη,ειναι custom το ολοκληρωμενο(εκτος και διερευσε κανενα σχεδιο)

----------

leosedf (30-05-15)

----------


## alexandrosh

η μια μπαταρία ειναι αυτή δεν αγόρασα άλλες οπως ηταν το μηχάνημα 
και η δεύτερη είναι αυτή διαφορετική απο την πρώτη 
της φόρτισα με αυτο τον φορτιστή έκανα balance και φόρτισαν κανονικά 
ενώ απο τον δικό τους φορτιστή τίποτα νέκρα

----------


## leosedf

Έχουν controller μέσα για τη δική σου ασφάλεια. Λίγο απίθανο να τον κάνεις κάτι, πιο πολύ συμφέρει να πάρεις καινούρια ολόκληρη.

----------


## stefos1

για δες αυτο ..  
http://makita18vmod.blogspot.gr/2013...nk-repair.html

----------


## GSR600

Βρηκα και πλακετα αν σου κανει....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221539762612...84.m1436.l2649

----------


## leosedf

btw η πλακέτα αυτή δεν είναι της εταιρίας είναι από Κινέζους κατασκευασμένη να μοιάζει.

----------


## GSR600

Εννοειται με 12 ευρα δεν νομίζω να νομιζει κανεις οτι ειναι γνησια.  :Smile:    ισως ομως δεν πανε χαμενες οι μπαταρίες και με αλλα 12 ευρω παίξει.  😉

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

H θα κάψεις το σπίτι με 12 ευρώ  :Lol:

----------

